# Haunted Houses in GA



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not from Georgia, but I always thought it would be cool to visit some of the old plantation houses that are haunted.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Netherworld is one of the top haunted houses in the country. (http://www.fearworld.com)

But it also depends on where you live in Georgia. There are tons of stuff up in the Atlanta area.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

*Haunted Houses*

Thanks for the input. I live slightly north of Atlanta. I'm sure there are a lot here, but for the cost of some of them, wanted to choose carefully. Where I lived in MD there was a local one in Deale MD run by the volunteer fire dept. It was held in an old vacant house. I brought the kids two years and they were terrified both! They do a great job without a lot of electronic props. Just good old fashion frights.


----------

